# Masteron no good



## Nyde (Dec 13, 2013)

Why does masteron suck ass for me? I've used masteron from 7 different labs and NONE of them have done crap for me. I take 100mgs per day and I don't notice anything! No muscle hardness. No strength increase. No libido increase. No pumps. NOTHING!!!  And each lab I've tried, I've ran their masteron prop for 3 months straight! 

Did I just so happen to buy crap masteron from 7 crappy labs? Or is masteron just a fake drug that doesn't exist? Am I buying from the wrong labs?


----------



## Swfl (Dec 13, 2013)

What's your Bf% if you arent lean to stwrt with youll never see mucg results. Also how is your diet?  3rd how old are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleicon (Dec 13, 2013)

Answer these and we might be able to help. I used mast in my last prep and it worked great, but I was also at about 5-6% bf.

_*Icon
*_


Swfl said:


> What's your Bf% if you arent lean to stwrt with youll never see mucg results. Also how is your diet?  3rd how old are you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 13, 2013)

It's to BS to think you have to be lean to notice masteron.   You won't get the full effect but his muscles should feel harder to the touch and his libido should be through the roof.

I could have sex 10 times a day on mast.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 13, 2013)

or its something he just plain doesn't respond to, or respond to well. i find it hard to believe out of 7 places they were all bunk..that'd be like, the worst fucking luck ever.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 13, 2013)

Mast works killer with me. Works best on low b/f and ran with prop. Bottle of veins!!!


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 13, 2013)

i only like to run mast when i am close to a show to really harden up and use it for its anti DHT purposes. Give NPP a try its great stuff i loved it. It is not to harsh and can be ran lower dose with good results.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 13, 2013)

I like it just makes my hair fall out like crazy as does proviron. but yes even if high bf should notice how hard you are every where. run test e ,tren e and mast e and some anavar if your not supper supper ripped like crazy just quite. you said all of it has been mast p try mast e at higher doses if that don't work your a non responder.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)

Was that all you were running? Mast can be run solo but 500 700 mg a wk is where you need to be.

Usually in this case with mast you were probably running too low of dose, 200- 300 is not going to yield huge gains desired.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 13, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Was that all you were running? Mast can be run solo but 500 700 mg a wk is where you need to be.
> 
> Usually in this case with mast you were probably running too low of dose, 200- 300 is not going to yield huge gains desired.



Especially Mast E! Long esters with Mast don't set well with me. Prop/ mast 100 EOD worked killer! Olympus Mast/Prop was the best I've used.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2013)

mastabolic make me hard as rock..but fuck man i lost hair like crazy!

but most hard look make halotestex by british dragon!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 13, 2013)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> I like it just makes my hair fall out like crazy as does proviron. but yes even if high bf should notice how hard you are every where. run test e ,tren e and mast e and some anavar if your not supper supper ripped like crazy just quite. you said all of it has been mast p try mast e at higher doses if that don't work your a non responder.



man you also see hair lost with probiron? i use now only proviron just to test it..50mg  day...body pump is great..and my dick every morning tell me proviron work


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Especially Mast E! Long esters with Mast don't set well with me. Prop/ mast 100 EOD worked killer! Olympus Mast/Prop was the best I've used.



Probably should've waited for his stats but wanted to give him an answer.

Personally, I Mast.


----------



## Nyde (Dec 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> What's your Bf% if you arent lean to stwrt with youll never see mucg results. Also how is your diet?  3rd how old are you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk




15% BF

Age 37

Diet is very good. I have shown my diet to many bodybuilders and they all agree is quite fine.


----------



## Nyde (Dec 13, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> It's to BS to think you have to be lean to notice masteron.   You won't get the full effect but his muscles should feel harder to the touch and his libido should be through the roof.
> 
> I could have sex 10 times a day on mast.




And that's the problem. No matter how much masteron I use, muscles NEVER feel harder. Libido never really goes up on it neither. Tried so many different UGL version of masteron. Non have done what you or many others say it will do.


----------



## Nyde (Dec 13, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Was that all you were running? Mast can be run solo but 500 700 mg a wk is where you need to be.
> 
> Usually in this case with mast you were probably running too low of dose, 200- 300 is not going to yield huge gains desired.




Read my first post. 100mgs per day. That's 700mgs per week.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2013)

Nyde said:


> Read my first post. 100mgs per day. That's 700mgs per week.




Did, you didn't say ED inj, and still don't know if it was ran solo...

But thanks, it was fun, and hopefully all your gear from here on out is bunk too.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 13, 2013)

sheriv said:


> or its something he just plain doesn't respond to, or respond to well. I find it hard to believe out of 7 places they were all bunk..*that'd be like, the worst fucking luck ever*.



lol.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 13, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> lol.



Shortest Mike Arnold post ever!!!


----------



## vassille (Dec 13, 2013)

Do you respond to other anabolics?


----------



## Jamzy (Dec 13, 2013)

I do a lot of Mast, Tren Ace, and Test E & C. Mast is a #17 steroid. It sort of magnifies #19's like Test & Tren.  You start magnifying Tren which is already 6 times stronger than most steroids, you start getting some big ass muscle gains that are permanent. Mast also lessens the side effects of 19's.


----------



## Nyde (Dec 13, 2013)

vassille said:


> Do you respond to other anabolics?



Yes


----------



## Roidtard (Dec 14, 2013)

SheriV said:


> or its something he just plain doesn't respond to, or respond to well. i find it hard to believe out of 7 places they were all bunk..that'd be like, the worst fucking luck ever.



X2. Stick with gear that you know your body will respond to.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 15, 2013)

Test, Tren,Mast=Veins for days. Never ran Mast before this past summer. Normally just run Test/Tren. Added 75mg Mast ED and holy shit....took my body to a new level. Hard as fuck and had veins every where. I was sub 10% BF to start though..


----------



## Nyde (Dec 15, 2013)

Roidtard said:


> X2. Stick with gear that you know your body will respond to.



Test, Tren, Winstrol

Love Test, but then there comes the bloat with it. 

Love Tren, but then there comes the insomnia, irritability, anger issues (not worth it)

Love Winstrol, but then there comes the lower back pain, sleeping feels like I"m sleeping on a bed made of stone, shoulder joints begin to stiffen a bit.


----------



## vassille (Dec 15, 2013)

Nyde said:


> Why does masteron suck ass for me? I've used masteron from 7 different labs and NONE of them have done crap for me. I take 100mgs per day and I don't notice anything! No muscle hardness. No strength increase. No libido increase. No pumps. NOTHING!!!  And each lab I've tried, I've ran their masteron prop for 3 months straight!
> 
> Did I just so happen to buy crap masteron from 7 crappy labs? Or is masteron just a fake drug that doesn't exist? Am I buying from the wrong labs?



When you use other compounds do you get pumps?Do you get bloated from carbs easily?


----------



## s2h (Dec 15, 2013)

Why would you buy something 7 times that doesn't work??


----------



## Nyde (Dec 15, 2013)

s2h said:


> Why would you buy something 7 times that doesn't work??



Because it worked so damn well with the first lab I bought it off from. I lost contact with the lab. I know the name, not sure if I'm allowed to mention it though. Their masteron was off the hook!!!


----------



## vassille (Dec 15, 2013)

Nyde said:


> Because it worked so damn well with the first lab I bought it off from. I lost contact with the lab. I know the name, not sure if I'm allowed to mention it though. Their masteron was off the hook!!!



bro, the initial post should have sounded something like this....I tried masteron once and it worked well for me then I tried 7 different times after and nothing. All this suspense to find that you taking fake shit. 
Is like going to a whore house, pussy everywhere and you end up jerking off. Be more on point with your posts next time


----------



## Nyde (Dec 15, 2013)

vassille said:


> bro, the initial post should have sounded something like this....I tried masteron once and it worked well for me then I tried 7 different times after and nothing. All this suspense to find that you taking fake shit.
> Is like going to a whore house, pussy everywhere and you end up jerking off. Be more on point with your posts next time



Agree. My apologies.


----------



## giftedrodgers (Dec 15, 2013)

do you take anything for prolactin while running tren?


----------



## afg24 (Dec 15, 2013)

Caber when using tren .5mg e3d ive heard is enough for most.  As far as mast e goes really doesnt matter wht ur bf% is ur gona drop regardless but yes when your lower around 8-9% its best


----------



## AMA Rider (Dec 15, 2013)

God , I love Mast ! This is what AY Mast E did for me . I was close to 10% bf though ?


----------



## mr.buffman (Dec 15, 2013)

How much AY mast e u running??


----------



## Nyde (Dec 16, 2013)

AMA Rider said:


> God , I love Mast ! This is what AY Mast E did for me . I was close to 10% bf though ?



Jesus dude! Ever heard of a razor?


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 16, 2013)

i think this is making want to run some mast now.. 800mg to 1g mast FTW


----------



## miakis (Jan 26, 2014)

how do you rotate injection sites if ur running 2 different compounds ed??


----------



## 24K (Jan 26, 2014)

Im sorry but at 15% your not going to see anywhere close to the effects of masteron that you will at under 10%... Its a cosmetic drug... How can you expect to see true cosmetic results at that high of body fat?  Its mainly a contest prep... Yes, you can feel muscles hardening but to actually SEE it working, you need to be leaner than that... I won't run a cycle without it... The results I get from it are amazing... I love mast... The proper condition will make it shine... When you are getting ready for a contest, its a MUST in every cycle...


----------



## joe 2013 (Jan 27, 2014)

24K said:


> Im sorry but at 15% your not going to see anywhere close to the effects of masteron that you will at under 10%... Its a cosmetic drug... How can you expect to see true cosmetic results at that high of body fat?  Its mainly a contest prep... Yes, you can feel muscles hardening but to actually SEE it working, you need to be leaner than that... I won't run a cycle without it... The results I get from it are amazing... I love mast... The proper condition will make it shine... When you are getting ready for a contest, its a MUST in every cycle...


X2........all my contest prep include masteron , when you reach 5-6 % bodyfat ....road map vascularity and hardness !


----------



## 13bret (Jan 27, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Did, you didn't say ED inj, and still don't know if it was ran solo...
> 
> But thanks, it was fun, and hopefully all your gear from here on out is bunk too.



Lol

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sherk (Jan 27, 2014)

miakis said:


> how do you rotate injection sites if ur running 2 different compounds ed??



The same way you would if you were running only 1 or 5 lol. You can inject more than 1ml in a site and it's ok to draw up multiple compounds into one syringe. I hope you aren't on a cycle or haven't ran one yet because you have a lot of research to do if that was a serious question.


----------

